# Some weeks are better than others...(package from ash!)



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello to all of you! It´s me again...unbelievable 

At the beginning of this Week i held another Package in my Hands.

I traded a Slingshot with ash some time agao and boy was i surprised after i saw what he mailed me!

The moment i opened the Box i knew there was something wrong. I admired his "Bee" Design so i asked him to trade a Bee against

one of my Moorehammers...but what i saw could have never been a "Bee"...because *a* Bee only needs one Package!

I recognized her immediately, even through the wrapping...that greyish natural fork with the wonderfully pimped handle...it was *Gina* !

(http://slingshotforum.com/topic/26807-hello-gina/)

I have no clue how he guessed that but Gina is my Favourite of his Naturals to Date!

Luckily it wasn´t raining for a short time this morning, so i took my Girlfriend, my Canon, a New Toy i bought last week and the Slings ofc and we drove to the little Herb Garden again

to share some Pictures with you.

Let me say this: I have seen some Slings before and some Woodworking too, and i´m really really impressed by ash´s work!

The finish is amazing. Exactly how i love it the most; not wrapped in artificial materials like Clear Coat or Poly...they have an amazingly smooth but still natural touch.

He really knows his woodwork, the joints are *flawless*, ALL of them. Absolutely amazing.

I still admire the curves of the Bee (which already came banded up!) She is very ergonomic and as comfortable to hold as she looks.

It´s a fantastic and recognizable Design.

Thank you very much ash, you are an amazing and generous Craftsmen. Those pieces will get a top Spot in my Collection!

´nuff talking...time to let some Pictures Speak.

All the best and take care!

AnTrAxX


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW so cool and thank's for Tho's Nice pics


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Beautiful Craftsmanship! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Awesome! Nice scooter!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another AMAZING review!!!

The slingshots are real art pieces!!!

The pictures are simply fantastic!! Congrats!!

By the way, I really like the second one, where you can see a meddling fly on the slingshot!!! LOL!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Beautiful pair


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank´s Guys, glad you like the review 



Quercusuber said:


> Another AMAZING review!!!
> 
> The slingshots are real art pieces!!!
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, i liked that Pic a lot and only saw on my PC i had a blind-passenger on it...grrr...but well...that´s nature


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, great review and stunning slingshots!

Nice work ash!

Also love the Vespa!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Those are beautiful I love customs

Rick


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Great package! :wave: and excellent photos too! Those slingshots are quite lovely


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

I've never seen such a beaty! I'm in love with GINA! What a forum ...!!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Real beauties, great pictures!!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wowsie, wow, wow&#8230; on the SSs!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That depth of field doh' ! 

Awesome slingshots man.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Out-friggin'-standing!

You lucky guy, You.

Happy shooting Antraxx.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you once again Guys.

They are really great, the Bee is a Targetqueen like no other 



Danny0663 said:


> That depth of field doh' !
> 
> Awesome slingshots man.


Bokehlicious


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad you got it at last, Jens!

Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them. I might take some pictures of my Bee, but they won't be anything like your works of art 

Good shooting!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

PS, how did I know you loved Gina? Your comments on the original thread made it clear. I decided not long afterwards to save it for a trade with you.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

those pics are so good :drool:


----------



## Suffolkslingshots (Jun 30, 2014)

Gorgeous work.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Pesky fly!  Wonderfull trade!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow! They're awesome!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for your Feedback Guys...it´s so sad i have so few time to hang around here...just found out about all those additional posts today 

The "Slingshottime" i get i mainly use for shooting becuase it´s very relaxing...almost meditational if you know what i mean?

I can tell you that is one fine Slingshot and she shoots as good as she looks. You are my man ash :wave:


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

The hornet is incredible!!!!!


----------

